# Cruze Shift Knob Modification



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is that so you can time your shifts? 

Out of curiosity, care to enlighten us on how you did this?


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

obermd said:


> *Is that so you can time your shifts?*
> 
> Out of curiosity, care to enlighten us on how you did this?


was going to use the same pun. but also interested on how you modified. i've been tinkering with the idea of a custom shift knob.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thats fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi guys. Sorry for late response. I didnt prepare a tutorial yet because this is a pre study of better modification. Now I am busy on a new modification to my knob. Just waiting some stuffs from asia. I prepared a photoshop picture for it. Remaining modification is good enough but this one should be more original and better. I am planning a touch led watch to my knob. Check picture at below; Dont hesitate to write considerations.  If I succes, I will prepare a tutorial and share here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Guys! Finally I finished my shift knob project. Now It is featured with touch led watch at top side just like the picture at above. Here you can watch a mini video here. :smile:


----------

